# Bicycle piano



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Copenhagenize.com - Bicycle Culture by Design: Bicycle Piano in Antwerp


----------



## erintomatoes (Apr 6, 2012)

love it!!!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

love it!! And a great forum to post it in!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

That rear fender is adding some unnecessary weight...


----------

